# Uber telling me I have to complete a certain number of rides before I can receive tips?



## NJKG (Sep 2, 2018)

My app gives me no option to receive tips and riders have shown me that the app won't let them tip me because "I'm not accepting tips". Uber told me I have to complete a certain number of rides before tipping becomes available to me. Are they lying to me or are they telling the truth?


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

That's seems wrong, but most everything Uber and Lyft does is wrong. Why would someone need to opt-in to recieve tips in the first place?


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

MoreTips said:


> That's seems wrong, but most everything Uber and Lyft does is wrong. Why would someone need to opt-in to recieve tips in the first place?


When they first made tipping available, every driver had to opt-in on the day it went live. There was a pop-up window when you signed in. You chose yes I would like to accept tips or no not at this time. If you didn't choose an answer, you were not opted-in


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

NJKG said:


> My app gives me no option to receive tips and riders have shown me that the app won't let them tip me because "I'm not accepting tips". Uber told me I have to complete a certain number of rides before tipping becomes available to me. Are they lying to me or are they telling the truth?


They give you a specific number for the rides you have to complete? Or which ever number the rep pulls out of their rear at the moment without having a clue themselves.


----------



## NJKG (Sep 2, 2018)

Yea he couldn't give me a specific number. So I know they are full of s...


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

MoreTips said:


> That's seems wrong, but most everything Uber and Lyft does is wrong. Why would someone need to opt-in to recieve tips in the first place?


Yea sorry wasn't questioning OP or the fact Uber wants us to opt-in, It just has always bothered me how Uber pretended not to allow tipping supposedly because drivers and riders wanted to know exactly what their payment/charge would be. Fact is they just wanted to keep us drivers from possibly making a little more money allowing us to call it a day sooner, and the fact they love catering to their cheap skate non tippers. Thank God New York forced their hand and tipping was finally "clearly allowed" with in-app tips.

The OP's situation is ridiculous. The whole idea of new drivers having to wait on Uber to send a opt-in notification to accept tips is just a sign of what's to come. Uber loves playing mind games with its partners and has admitted to hiring psychologist to encourage driver behavior.


----------



## Jufkii (Sep 17, 2015)

You can be officially opted in and receive tips, but it doesn't mean you will end up receiving 100% of them. Know that for a fact.


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Had the same thing my first night of Uber. Had stupid rich trust fund kid try to leave me a tip on his card, couldnt, showed me option not there, so paid me another $10 to take him to ATM to give cash tip. No idea how many rides needed for receiving tips tho.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Ubering My Life Away said:


> Had the same thing my first night of Uber. Had stupid rich trust fund kid try to leave me a tip on his card, couldnt, showed me option not there, so paid me another $10 to take him to ATM to give cash tip. No idea how many rides needed for receiving tips tho.


I don't think this is true. I think they're bullshiting you but who knows, they do have some crazy policies but at the same time they also have crazier excuses to not pay out on things. Have you called them and asked?


----------



## Ubering My Life Away (Jun 11, 2018)

Was St Patty's day and i never followed up on it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Do you guys remember seeing any window pop up when you first downloaded the app? A window regarding tipping? It should have gave you the option of yes I want to accept tips or no thank you at this time. Lol don't ask me why they did this. Anyways here is a link. I don't know if it's still an active link but if you click on it, it's supposed to take you to a form you fill out so you can start getting tips. If it does not work you call support over and over and over until you get someone who listens to you. If you guys have an uber office (GHL) in your city, march your butts in there and tell them to fix it.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Oops helps if I post the link LOL
https://help.uber.com/h/8104112d-b66e-483b-b797-95796c5946f3


----------

